

Ask HN: iPhone app like BB messenger? - dawie

I am looking for a great group messaging service that me and my coworkers can use for group messaging.
======
kyro
I've been searching for something like this for a long time and haven't found
anything similar to BBM. I do use an app called WhatsApp
(<http://www.whatsapp.com/>) which gives you free text messaging capabilities
via your 3G connection; so I can text to groups of my friends, and those over
in the UK without being hit by texting fees, especially the pricey
international ones. But there's still much to be desired, and seeing as BBM is
a major point of attraction for users to choose BB over the iPhone, Apple
should follow suit with a similar system. Ideally, we'd have a BBM type system
accessible to all phones.

